# Jam buddies in Calgary?



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Anybody in cowtown want to get some jamming going on?


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd like to but my schedule hasn't really allowed it and thus my skills have declined because of it.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Not an advanced player, but I would love to try it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

depending on the timing of it I'd try to make it--but I could be a bit rusty on the jamming side.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, if your looking for a mediocre rhythm player with ok pipes, I'm in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So we could have a real mediocre jam then, & we'd all fit in!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

So a mediocre jam it is. Anybody know some bassist or drummer that would join? How about a place to do it. I dont mind chipping in to meet at a rehersal space for a few hours


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd like to join in, depending on when and where. I don't read the forums much anymore but I'll try to check back to see plans for this. 

If you want to do something acoustic/low volume we can use my house. I don't have room for drums though.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

kat_ said:


> I'd like to join in, depending on when and where. I don't read the forums much anymore but I'll try to check back to see plans for this.
> Kat_! Welcome back!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I would be good with an acoustic jam too


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I would enjoy acoustic or electric.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Seeing how it seems mediocre guitar is covered off, I've been learning bass...if you need crappy bass, I could probably make the grade.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Anybody know a mediocre drummer? Lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Beach Bob said:


> Seeing how it seems mediocre guitar is covered off, I've been learning bass...if you need crappy bass, I could probably make the grade.


I can do that too...
But you can take it for the jam.

- - - Updated - - -

As far as acoustic jams go--hey--I have a 12 string acoustic I could be mediocre on.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

If we go acoustic/quietish then we can all sing badly together. If we're electric then someone ought to step up to a mic once in a while just to break things up between solos. Acoustic is more likely to end up being recognizable songs with extended solos. Electric is more likely to end up being non-stop 12 bar blues. Either can be fun, depending on what everyone is in the mood for.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

So we have some interest. Lets pick a day and time and for the first one just so everybody who wants to can come why dont we rent a rehersal space and split the cost? I am happy to set it up. We can make it like a little gearfest too so you can show off any gear you want. 

I assume weekends are best. I work weekends but can do around 4pm on a sat or sun. Let me know who wants in and some times that work and I can set it up.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Weekends or Thurs/Fri evenings work for me. Looks like I might not have to be up to Fort Mac for a while. 

I'd be up for it. Happy to chip in for space costs.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I can make it almost anytime, would chip in for costs.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I've got the 9-5 thing going on, but otherwise could make it... can chip in on the costs.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Ok. Lets try for a saturday afternoon around 4ish? Maybe june 6?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Works for me, it would be great to see some of you in person!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry peeps, busy weekends. Maybe next time for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe next time for me, unfortunately I'll be stuck at home that weekend...


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks to be fine for me, right now at least.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

That date is free for me so far (I do occasionally have to work Saturdays - danger of being a freelance photographer).

I'm mostly a guitarist which I'm fairly good at, but I also am a mediocre drummer and it sounds like that would be more valuable so I can bring a kit along (unless the space has one already) and try to keep some kind of beat.

:sFun_dancing:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

You're getting a lot of action on this thread. Good for you! I hope you have fun when it happens!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll probably have a rehearsal that day but if not then I'll join in.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Sorry for not posting sooner. 

How many people would be in for the 6th? If we do this we should maybe learn some songs? Perhaps we could agree on a say 5-8 songs that we should all know so that we have some basis for things to play. I am really open to suggestions. 

Also if we wanted to do this later in june so more people could come and meet thats fine too. Throw out any ideas you may have.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am in. Would be fun to learn some songs.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll be "that guy" and say Cortez the Killer. That should take care of about 4 hours or so.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

sorry guys but I dont think that this sat will work for me. If you guys want to get together...you should, but looks like I might have to wait until around the 3rd weeked of june. Lets keep talking and try to firm something up. We can book a studio in advance so we have a firm date.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Turns out my girlfriend is celebrating her birthday on Saturday rather than Sunday (the actual day) - and didn't even consult me :sSig_Idontgetit: 

Anyways if a place has been set and it had drums I could be there from 4 to a little after 5. If not lets set something up for sooner than later.


----------

